# Gauging Interest - Custom Painted Nissan Emblems



## KEP (Sep 29, 2009)

I am here to gauge interest for you Nissan owners to have available custom painted emblems on kryptoemblems.com. I would like to get a list of members here started with any year and model Nissan who would be interested. For those of you interested, check out Home - KEP. KEP can do any two tone projects and highly looking forward to working with you guys! 

Here is just a sample of a popular application: Matte Black









Thanks for looking!

Group Interest List:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------

